# Red dot sights- spinoff of wforider's thread



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

I can see how laser sights would be very valuable for home defense, where you may be in a situation that prevents you from getting into the ideal stance/sighting position. Plus, Crimson Trace grips are such a beautifully unobtrusive solution. However, at the range, it seems as if the little red dot bouncing all over the target would be distracting. I know you can get used to anything; and I'm not saying that, with practice, a laser wouldn't tighten your groups. However, for a range gun, wouldn't a red dot sight be the better choice? I have no experience with either system, so please give all opinions pro and con.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Red Dot projection sight*

The Red Dot projection sight is somewhat of a monstrosity sitting on top of the weapon and while it does work well in the IPSC competition for unlimited race guns, it is not very practicable when carry, concealment, and holster selection is concerned. The same is applicable to the rail mounted laser/light systems for the most part.

Depending on which firearm you have either the LaserMax Guiderod laser sight or the Crimson Trace Laser is a great choice as the bullet goes where the dot is. I use it only in situations where rapid aquisition of the front sight is difficult. Shooting with the laser is almost cheating as the round goes where the dot is, period.

You get used to looking over your sights and looking at the red dot very easily. You have the added factor of intimidation with a perp when working narcotics and needing to diffuse the situation. They have seen enough to know that when they see the little red dot on their chest, a bullet can follow. You have to make them aware of the dot by sweeping their face as most don't look at their chest or forehead easily. LOL. I am constrained by concealment requirements while a reserve deputy and CCW. The red dot may work for a competition/range gun, but not for me.

Hope this helps. Shoot well and often and stay safe.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

dblshred said:


> However, for a range gun, wouldn't a red dot sight be the better choice?


Given that a LASER sight is not meant for range work (it is more of a self-defense tool), and a red-dot sight *is* meant for range work, I would indeed think that a red-dot sight would be a better choice for a range gun.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Range Gun*

Phil is correct in the assessment that a "range gun" could benefit from a Red Dot sight. Sometimes I get a narrow focus on how I do what I do and miss that cue from the OP. I still don't like the "growth's" that are prevalent over the weapon, under it on a rail and the like, but, that's just me and what I do. By all means, use whatever gives you the best results, those you are looking for.

God gave us two eyes and ears and one mouth for a reason. Unfortunately, my fingers on a keyboard equate to a mouth on the board. I should have read it a little more closely. You were looking for information on your situation, not mine.

Shoot well and often and be safe.
Scratch


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

Firstly, thanks for the responses.

I'm surprised by this statement:



PhilR. said:


> a red-dot sight *is* meant for range work,


Weren't these devices designed to allow LE and military to keep both eyes open in tactical situations?



Scratchshooter40 said:


> I still don't like the "growth's" that are prevalent over the weapon,


They aren't pretty, that's for sure. I must confess, however, that a red dot seems like an intriguing toy for the range.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dblshred said:


> Weren't these devices designed to allow LE and military to keep both eyes open in tactical situations?


Long guns, yeah. But I don't recall ever seeing a pic of LEO or soldier holding a pistol with an Aim Point attached. I was under the impression this thread was about red dots and pistols. Is it red dots and any gun? :smt017


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> I was under the impression this thread was about red dots and pistols.


You're right. PhilR's post seemed to imply that red dot's were developed for range use, then expanded for use by LE/military. I was under the impression that the technology moved in the other direction, and was asking for clarification. I'm just trying to learn.


----------

